# StrikeMaster Electra Lazer 12,000 DP Auger



## irish1169 (Jul 21, 2012)

Anyone own this auger? Would like to get some feed back before I order it next week. I had the ion 8" last winter, had to sell it and it worked pretty good. This is a lot cheaper price wise. Just curious how they are holding up for folks that own them. Thanks


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Irish,

I have it and use it a lot, but it's about 1/2 the auger the ion is, I get about 12 holes through 12" of ice per battery and only have the 7" auger. I bought it after several warm winters where we only got 12-15" of ice inland, but the winters of 13-14 and 14-15, it was a joke and very tough to fish through 30" of ice. It's been good and reliable, but just not enough power. I'd only recommend ion, gas, or propane.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

I have owned both this StrikeMaster ElectraLazer auger and the ION.
I currently own the ION. I owned the StrikeMaster ElectraLazer before I owned the ION.

The major difference is that this StrikeMaster electric auger uses a SLA (Sealed Lead Acid) battery, and the ION uses a Lithium Ion battery.
The ION is the better of the two, overall.
The ION is faster, has much longer battery life, and is about 8 pounds lighter.

Both of these electric augers, in my opinion, are superior to gas augers.

The ElectraLazer is a good option for someone who doesn't drill a lot of holes and wants a less expensive electric auger. One superior option of the ElectraLazer over the ION is that it comes with a "jumper cable" that can be hooked up to a quad, truck, or any 12v battery. The ION does not have that capability.

The ION however, has much longer battery life (about 4x that of the ElectraLazer from my experience) and drills faster. As mentioned before, the ION is lighter.

The convenience of either of these electric augers over a gas auger cannot be beat.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

WHY did u sell the Ion? In da off
season?


----------



## irish1169 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies, I mainly walleye fish, maybe 10-15 holes per trip, so it would likely work, might just have to save up and get the ion again instead. Had to sell cause my mom had 2 strokes and I needed a lot of cash quick to help her with bills, wasn't the only thing I sold, just stung the worse, lol thanks again.


----------



## irish1169 (Jul 21, 2012)

went with the electra 1200, found it for 319.99 free ship, figure to be better next season, so should be able to sell it off pretty easy, plus, I only do so many holes, I think I can run it off my trolling motor battery.


----------

